# Nintendo 3DS Release Date and Price Revealed!



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

<big>The Nintendo 3DS will be released on <big>February 26, 2011</big> in Japan, and in <big>March 2011</big> in North America and Europe, and it will cost <big>￥25,000</big>.</big> (￥25,000 = about $300, but it will likely cost less than that over here. Probably around $250.)

The system will come in two colors; Aqua Blue and Cosmo Black.

Additionally, Miis are confirmed for the 3DS. There will be a Mii Studio, which makes the creation of Miis even simpler, such as a feature that lets you take a picture of your face and turn it into a Mii. You will also be able to transfer Miis over Tag Mode, and you can even save them as QR codes to an SD card an upload them to websites.

You can press the system's Home button to access the various features of the system at any time, even in mid game.

Not only can the 3DS take instant 3D pictures, it can also merge two faces together.

The 3DS will come with a free 2GB SD card.

There will be a Virtual Console for Game Boy and Game Boy Color games, and you can even play select titles in 3D! Also, the 3DS will support transferring of DSiWare, 3DSWare, and Virtual Console games between systems.

There is a feature that automatically downloads new rankings, ghost data, free software, notices from Nintendo and more, all through Wi-Fi. Free 3D videos will be distributed daily with this feature.

http://www.youtube.com/v/GRSdUvbLhSo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRSdUvbLhSo

http://www.youtube.com/v/AzOUHU5SKSA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzOUHU5SKSA

http://www.youtube.com/v/bE7iWFrexbk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE7iWFrexbk

http://www.youtube.com/v/5GNQnf-tBw4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GNQnf-tBw4

Also, unrelated to the 3DS, Nintendo has confirmed the Wii Remote Plus, which are new Wii Remotes that have Wii Motion Plus built in.

More info: http://ds.ign.com/articles/112/1124149p1.html


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2010)

￥25,000 almost = $300.  Yikes!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The system will come in two colors; Aqua Blue and Cosmo Black
> 
> There will be a Virtual Console for Game Boy and Game Boy Advance games, and you can even play them in 3D!


Damn, I wanted the red one! Guess I'll have to go for black... unless they release the red one in the UK.
Yay Game Boy Virtual console!! I can play pokemon emerald in 3D!


----------



## Micah (Sep 29, 2010)

It's way too expensive for me but the system itself sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ￥25,000 almost = $300.  Yikes!


Actually, it will probably be more like $230-$250 over here.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 29, 2010)

No link or source?


----------



## Micah (Sep 29, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> No ]It's been confirmed by IGN and a few other big gaming sites.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> No ]http://ds.ign.com/articles/112/1124149p1.html


----------



## Conor (Sep 29, 2010)

That virtual console for the Gameboys has got me excited now.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would it be less? Surely it makes more sense that, if anything, it's more expensive?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 29, 2010)

Hot damn, Pokemon Yellow in 3D!


----------



## Pear (Sep 29, 2010)

$250-300 for a handheld?
Ah hell nah.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 29, 2010)

I love how it's taken them this long to start producing the WiiMotePlus.
Shouldn't that really have been a part of the original design, or at least have been released at the same time as the add-on?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 29, 2010)

Still no Purple? No thanks.
Plus, I can't wait until this gets pirate-able.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I can't wait.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo systems are always more expensive in Japan than they are over here. Take the DSi XL, for example. Its price at launch in Japan was ￥25,000, which is about $236, but it sold for $189.99 here, not $236. Expect a similar situation with the 3DS.

And even a $250 may sound a bit too pricy to some people, but remember what this system is capable of. It has very high specs for a portable game system, too. Not to mention that it comes with a free 2GB SD card and a charging cradle. All that more than justifies the price of the system. Look at it this way; you're going to get a LOT more out of the 3DS at its launch than the Wii, for around the same price.


----------



## Conor (Sep 29, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/yVPcoWFr9GU&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/yVPcoWFr9GU&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

There's a small amount of AC footage in there.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, how strange. Wonder why the prices drop in the US.

I still don't think I'll buy a 3DS though, they seem a bit gimmicky to me.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm, handy, probably get one after the first upgrade.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it has something to do with currency exchange rate or something... I dunno.

And I'm *censored.3.0*ing sick of hearing that word!! What the hell is "gimmicky" about the 3DS?! I can understand to an extent why people called motion control a gimmick (though it's not), but what about the 3DS is a gimmick?! And if there is a gimmick, in what way is it bad?! People seriously misuse that word way too much nowadays.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoaaaaaah there seabiscuit!

Was all that really necessary??


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gim


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 29, 2010)

PROTIP guys:
The $300 is well worth the graphics better than the Wii, Virtual Console, ability to Multitask (like on Xbox Live), an Internet Cradle, the amazing launch lineup, possible 3G, and the cool OPTIONAL 3D feature.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> PROTIP guys:
> The $300 is well worth the graphics better than the Wii, Virtual Console, ability to Multitask (like on Xbox Live), an Internet Cradle, the amazing launch lineup, possible 3G, and the cool OPTIONAL 3D feature.


agreed, but another protip for ya.

different people have different opinions.
also, nintendo has been one to fall short (very short) on their promises.  anyone recall the game boy micro's face plates?  those were little sheets of plastic, and they didn't deliver.  (not a popular system, but still, how hard would it have been?)
not trying to debunk that it'll be a great system, (really wish they had that sexy purple at release, why does nintendo hold back the worthwhile things?) but I'm not getting my hopes *too* high.
more powerful integrated internet, sure.  auto-downloads to rival an extremely popular/supported home console?  I'll have to see for myself to believe it.

where was there talk of 3G? @_@  ]<small><small>means i have some time to finish the ace attorney series.. [/size]</small></small>

also, *censored.3.0*ing love the transferring mii's to the internet thing.
finally, a use for them beyond making people, or filling stands in wii sports/mario kart.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The Nintendo 3DS will be released on <big>February 26, 2011</big> in Japan, and in <big>March 2011</big> in North America and Europe, and it will cost <big>


----------



## David (Sep 29, 2010)

like the look of that metal gear game.


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## David (Sep 29, 2010)

virtual console games they sell on wii will work with the 3ds?


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd rather get a PSP 3000 for like $200.

I mean, $250 for that? No thanks, I would actually consider if it was less.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 29, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Nintendo 3DS will be released on <big>February 26, 2011</big> in Japan, and in <big>March 2011</big> in North America and Europe, and it will cost <big>


----------



## Niya (Sep 29, 2010)

It comes out the day before my birthday. What a stroke of luck. I can't wait for it to come to America!! ^-^


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

I come from New Zealand does anyone know how much it will be in NZ plz.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll post this here, too. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
-3DS will release in North America and Europe in March of 2011, though no price was given. In Japan, Febuary 26th at a cost of 25000 yen (approximately $298.61 in US currency


----------



## Casual (Sep 29, 2010)

It also comes in red, and there is going to be an Animal Crossing: 3DS game coming eventually. 
Although both of these facts aren't officially proven, I've seen pictures of both.

dsghj, I am so behind on electronics these days. I'm still playing Pokemon Blue. I have the original DS. I still actually own my gamecube. xP


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

Casual said:
			
		

> It also comes in red, and there is going to be an Animal Crossing: 3DS game coming eventually.
> Although both of these facts aren't officially proven, I've seen pictures of both.
> 
> dsghj, I am so behind on electronics these days. I'm still playing Pokemon Blue. I have the original DS. I still actually own my gamecube. xP


The Animal Crossing 3Ds is officially proven. There's no red 3DS coming out yet.


----------



## Pear (Sep 29, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 29, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> That virtual console for the Gameboys has got me excited now.


----------



## Mino (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, that's pricey.  Talk to me then if you want to find out whether or not I'm buying it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

The price is why I don't have any other DS's aside from the original. I just traded them all in for the next one once they broke.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2010)

I came when I heard GBA emulation.

definitely saving money for this.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

I added a video of Mii Studio, and also corrected an error regarding Game Boy Advance games on the 3DS Virtual Console. Apparently, GBA VC games are _not_ confirmed, but they aren't _disconfirmed_ either.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> And even a $250 may sound a bit too pricy to some people, but remember what this system is capable of. It has very high specs for a portable game system, too. Not to mention that it comes with a free 2GB SD card and a charging cradle. All that more than justifies the price of the system. Look at it this way; you're going to get a LOT more out of the 3DS at its launch than the Wii, for around the same price.


The average consumer doesn't give a crap about high specs.  At $250, this is going to be a tough sell for the usual "hey mom, that looks cool!" situation.  Not like I care though, I'm there day 1...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 29, 2010)

This looks amazing. I wish I could get it, but it's way too exspensive, I can just wait till next Christmas when my brother gets it, obviouslyiwont. :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii cost $250 at launch, and look how well it sold.

Also, just for anyone who is still worried that the 3DS will cost $300, here's another piece of trivia: The Wii originally cost


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 29, 2010)

didn't the original DS cost about $250?

seems like a fair price, IMO.  except the whole "you can get a wii for that price" deal.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Niya (Sep 29, 2010)

I think $250 would be worth the 3DS. I don't know if I'm getting one tough, because I've had 4 that have completely broken and I don't know if it's affordable. Baby-sitting, here I come!


----------



## Pear (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pear (Sep 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 29, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says they have to play it in public?

I know _many_ adults who have a DS. And not just young adults like me. I mean people in their 30s, 40s, or even older. Games like Brain Age and Picross 3D are the reason why the DS is so popular among the older adult population.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 29, 2010)

My friend's dad is in his late 40's & plays Pokemon on the DS. Really... He's like a gamefreak, he doesn't suck or anything.


----------



## Princess (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome.  
So the top for the blue one is black?
Wuuuuut.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> So the top for the blue one is black?
> Wuuuuut.


It has to be black for the 3D effect to function correctly, apparently.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 30, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so that's the reason why the different models are all black on the inner top side? Where did you hear this from?


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 30, 2010)

YES comes out in blue. im getting it.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 30, 2010)

WTF! Fricken 250 or 300 bucks for a damn handheld system, I ain't getting that! >:[


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 30, 2010)

DaAnimalCrossingGuy said:
			
		

> WTF! Fricken 250 or 300 bucks for a damn handheld system, I ain't getting that! >:[


Probably worth it. 


Plus that is so not expensive.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, now I know where all the money I'll make over breaks is going. 8]

I seriously can't wait. Obviously the price is a big turnoff for a lot of people but... I'd pay even more for it X3


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to any university.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. There are tons of people with DSes in college.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Dammit, Tye, your sigs are lagging my internet! 

And to those saying the DS is for kids: I really never see five year olds running around with PSp's or the like playing games such as Metal Gear, Resident Evil, etc.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Dammit, Tye, your sigs are lagging my internet!


You must have _really_ slow internet, then... ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running three other computers on a 2Wire. So yes, I have slow internet.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2010)

DAMN $300 FOR A HANDHELD! I could get a PS3.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe it might have somewhat close to PS3 graphics, but then again, we are talking Nintendon't do as well as Sony. lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Maybe it might have somewhat close to PS3 graphics, but then again, we are talking Nintendon't do as well as Sony. lol


Still, the 3D is a big step.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Maybe it might have somewhat close to PS3 graphics, but then again, we are talking Nintendon't do as well as Sony. lol


lol.


Graphics
PS3>360>>>>Wii No way that will ever change. + Why is everyone saying omg 3d when Sony is or did it first?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not the way Nintendo is doing it. Sure, they have the 3D TV, but you still need the glasses for it.

Also, you have the 3D camera, as well as a 3D adjustment setting. Nintendo was also the first to confine it to a handheld.


----------



## Micah (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, actually your sig froze my internet for a while. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeremy said it was way over the limit.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! I was told you didn't.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> DAMN $300 FOR A HANDHELD! I could get a PS3.


Yeah, but the 3DS is up there with the home consoles for sure. Based on what i've seen, it'll end up... 3DS = PS3 > Wii > 360
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">imo</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

It's not released yet. But since Nintendo revealed how it works, other companies can use the tech, also. 

http://www.worldtvpc.com/blog/sony-3dtv-compete-toshiba-glasses-free/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait 3DS is like a combined version of all 3 or better then all 3 iyo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He probably thinks that the ratings will equal the systems. like, just as many people will buy the 3DS as they did the PS3 which ranked higher than the Wii, which was higher than the 360.


----------



## Mino (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's just that your sig is a piece of *censored.2.0*.  It almost froze Safari about 8 times for me.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 30, 2010)

It's hard to compare Tye's sig to Leslie's.  o_o


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... what? No, I put which ones I think are the best, meaning, I think the 3DS will be an amazing system.


----------



## Pear (Sep 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, the 3Ds looks like late N64 games. XD
It's got horrible texturing, has no anti-aliasing, and bad lighting.
For a handheld it's great, but don't say it's anywhere close to an HD console, let alone the Wii.

EDIT- I meant to quote the one where you talked about its graphics.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 30, 2010)

The Nintendo HDS could probably be next if Nintendo were to update Graphics. XD


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 30, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all fairness, screenshots of games rarely do them justice, and the 3D effect might make it look different.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. 

Ciaran: I agree. What they have to do, if they're screenshotting them from the system, is take only one of the two screens in order to make it appear in a flattened image. It will probably look better with the 3D.


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2010)

Blue...heck yeah.


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, bro. Your sigs are too much. Even my phone is slow because of them. And I have a 4G network.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks kinda cool, itd be fun to play zelda again. but really, after thinking about it, i wouldnt walk around in public with a portable system, so id be playing it at home, but if im at home my first choice for gaming is always the 360.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Looks kinda cool, itd be fun to play zelda again. but really, after thinking about it, i wouldnt walk around in public with a portable system, so id be playing it at home, but if im at home my first choice for gaming is always the 360.


or on the road/plane.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the road, my ipod and phone provide enough entertainment. dont wanna lug around a large square thing in my 1 empty pocket.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just toss it in my carry on bag if I bring one.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3DS has graphics on par with the Wii.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Also, price is too much. would rather pick up a ps3 as a bluray player, or even a new camera lens if i was planning on spending 300 bucks on something.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hate carrying bags, dont even have a proper backpack for school, only bag i bring is my macbook bag.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate them too, but if I have to bring them, then I will.

Regardless, from the videos, it looks like the size of the regular DSi/DSL.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, just a quick note here... the whole portable aspect of handheld gaming is vastly overrated for anyone who is in any way, shape or form a social person.  Why play videogames on a tiny screen when the entire world is around you?  I think the only time I have ever played the DS outside of my house or a car-trip was during a 4 hour wait in-between classes...and just once, at that.

I'm anticipating "oh, but then explain why so many people are texting all the time!!", and the answer to that is: as dumb as texting is (in my humble opinion), it also happens to be a form of communication.  Even though it looks like everybody's got their nose in their cell phone, they're still communicating in some -- albeit inferior -- way.  With gaming, it hasn't reached that point of saturation where almost everybody has a portable console and anybody can just play multiplayer.  I highly doubt any dedicated gaming platform will reach that level of saturation -- it will undoubtedly be a hybrid device.

As much as it pains me to say it, REAL portable gaming will be found on devices like the iPhone.  But let me make something clear -- I don't see the point of "real" portable gaming in the first place and prefer console experiences, like the DS began to offer and like the 3DS is expanding upon.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, just a quick note here... the whole portable aspect of handheld gaming is vastly overrated for anyone who is in any way, shape or form a social person.  Why play videogames on a tiny screen when the entire world is around you?  I think the only time I have ever played the DS outside of my house or a car-trip was during a 4 hour wait in-between classes...and just once, at that.
> 
> I'm anticipating "oh, but then explain why so many people are texting all the time!!", and the answer to that is: as dumb as texting is (in my humble opinion), it also happens to be a form of communication.  Even though it looks like everybody's got their nose in their cell phone, they're still communicating in some -- albeit inferior -- way.  With gaming, it hasn't reached that point of saturation where almost everybody has a portable console and anybody can just play multiplayer.  I highly doubt any dedicated gaming platform will reach that level of saturation -- it will undoubtedly be a hybrid device.
> 
> As much as it pains me to say it, REAL portable gaming will be found on devices like the iPhone.  But let me make something clear -- I don't see the point of "real" portable gaming in the first place and prefer console experiences, like the DS began to offer and like the 3DS is expanding upon.


Not everyone is the same as you Bul. I prefer handhelds to home consoles.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 30, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, just a quick note here... the whole portable aspect of handheld gaming is vastly overrated for anyone who is in any way, shape or form a social person.  Why play videogames on a tiny screen when the entire world is around you?  I think the only time I have ever played the DS outside of my house or a car-trip was during a 4 hour wait in-between classes...and just once, at that.
> 
> I'm anticipating "oh, but then explain why so many people are texting all the time!!", and the answer to that is: as dumb as texting is (in my humble opinion), it also happens to be a form of communication.  Even though it looks like everybody's got their nose in their cell phone, they're still communicating in some -- albeit inferior -- way.  With gaming, it hasn't reached that point of saturation where almost everybody has a portable console and anybody can just play multiplayer.  I highly doubt any dedicated gaming platform will reach that level of saturation -- it will undoubtedly be a hybrid device.
> 
> As much as it pains me to say it, REAL portable gaming will be found on devices like the iPhone.  But let me make something clear -- I don't see the point of "real" portable gaming in the first place and prefer console experiences, like the DS began to offer and like the 3DS is expanding upon.


I'm sorry, but anyone who tries to argue this is either purely stupid or a nintendo fanboy.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or has differing opinions.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! OPIONS? ON THE INTERNET? SACRILEGE!


----------



## williamd (Sep 30, 2010)

i think the price is worth it.still it probly still wont stand a chance in popularity against 360 and stuff like that.BUT WHO CARES?!then again theres so much on the 3ds,i wonder how long it will last with all that data on it especialy after playing it so much with that killer library,i mean who cant resist Kid Icarus,Zelda OoT,Mariokart,Starfox,Metal Gear,Animal Crossing,Pokemon to!(even though pokemon black and white can be played on plain DS)almost every kind of gamer could pick up a 3ds and get hooked!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> i think the price is worth it.still it probly still wont stand a chance in popularity against 360 and stuff like that.BUT WHO CARES?!then again theres so much on the 3ds,i wonder how long it will last with all that data on it especialy after playing it so much with that killer library,i mean who cant resist Kid Icarus,Zelda OoT,Mariokart,Starfox,Metal Gear,Animal Crossing,Pokemon to!(even though pokemon black and white can be played on plain DS)almost every kind of gamer could pick up a 3ds and get hooked!


If it has an internal memory system for games, then more than likely, it'll have some sort of external port in the form of an SD card. But knowing Nintendo's portable devices, the carts will probably carry the data.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Also, price is too much. would rather pick up a ps3 as a bluray player, or even a new camera lens if i was planning on spending 300 bucks on something.


It won't be $300.


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2010)

How can you be sure it won't be $300? I know you work at a videogame store, but you seem so positive.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> How can you be sure it won't be $300? I know you work at a videogame store, but you seem so positive.


He's guessing. It's a pretty good guess, regardless. Would it make more sense to you if he put it on a trend line?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 30, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> How can you be sure it won't be $300? I know you work at a videogame store, but you seem so positive.


He didn't mean it like "I know for a fact it won't be."

He meant most likely it won't be, no one knows _for sure._

Grr, Al, you beat me.


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nono, it makes sense. I was just wondering.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You of all people should know how fast I am, Lisa.  
Perceive that however you want to.

Lol at Tye assuming everyone has Dial-Up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 30, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> How can you be sure it won't be $300? I know you work at a videogame store, but you seem so positive.


Because it's common sense. Yes, the 3DS will cost


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Lol at Tye assuming everyone has Dial-Up.


I know it's not dial-up, but it has to be pretty darn slow for my avatar and signature to make your browser lag. Either that or it's your computer. But I didn't have a problem with it at all, even at school, where their Wi-Fi is slow as hell.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of other people are having problems with it, as well. Besides, you were exceeding the signature bandwith limit.


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

Didn't have a problem with Tye's sig before.
Now he's stretching my screen.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Didn't have a problem with Tye's sig before.
> Now he's stretching my screen.


^What he said.


----------



## Pear (Sep 30, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could it possibly stretch your screen? It's fine on my 800x600 netbook. XD


----------



## Mino (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translation:

"Lalalala, y'all *****es is crazy.  I ain't never in the wrong."


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

What a rip off.


----------



## Mino (Sep 30, 2010)

In before Tyeforce.


----------



## Princess (Sep 30, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>o____O</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 30, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it like that. >_> I'm just irritated because I was forced to change it (because _someone_ reported me for it...). But I didn't realize that it was over the file size limit, so I'll admit I was in the wrong. And I know that some people have no control over how fast or slow their computers run, so I shouldn't have lashed out like that. My apologies.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont give a *censored.2.0* 250-300 is a lot for a little portable thing. *censored.3.0*in fanboy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet, how much was your iTouch?


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno like 200.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 30, 2010)

Partly why the PSP Go sucks.

Then again, it was destined to fail when no UMD add-on was announced.

The 3DS sales will probably skyrocket regardless.

And Tye, your signature did lag my computer and it's usually pretty fast. I think having to load 600x6 images just for one post is going to lag anything.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Partly why the PSP Go sucks.
> 
> Then again, it was destined to fail when no UMD add-on was announced.
> 
> ...


my macbook was fine.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a limited time. If you spent about a minute viewing a page of posts with Tye having three+ posts on said page, the page lags greatly after about ten-thirty seconds.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure i was on one of these pages for a min while reading through them. i have 25mbps internet and an i7processor


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSP was 250 at launch.


----------



## David (Sep 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has relevance... because?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how in the hell does your preference have any bearing on what I said?  You prefer handheld gaming, great.  You should get an iPhone, because that's where the real handheld, bite-size gaming is going to be.  It's not my opinion, it's just an observation.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just pointing out that this is not the first time a handheld has costed this much. I don't even remember anyone complaining about the PSP's price.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> the whole portable aspect of handheld gaming is vastly overrated for anyone who is in any way, shape or form a social person.  Why play videogames on a tiny screen when the entire world is around you?  I think the only time I have ever played the DS outside of my house or a car-trip was during a 4 hour wait in-between classes...and just once, at that.



Also, why would I do that, i'd rather play real games, not micro ones.

EDIT:


> It's not my opinion, it's just an observation.


Oh ok


----------



## Pear (Sep 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 'cause nobody got the PSP.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 30, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/IdZEuW9tjHY&feature=channel&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/IdZEuW9tjHY&feature=channel&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

Just sayin'. 

Tom is sad because he was a nobody who got a PSP with all his friends at launch. ;-;

But then again, there were really no games at launch.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ps3 has no frikin' gaymes~ 



Sonys' commercials are so stupid/odd.
Wiis' suck now that they got rid of the Asian guys.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, Tom, you just proved my point.  The PSP has meatier games that are, y'know, more like console games.  Whereas, if you take away the bad-mouthing from the ad, it's basically saying that the iPhone has much lighter fare.  Which is...exactly right.  The 3DS is continuing on the console/portable hybrid path...


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's a video about the 3DS's Augmented Reality games, in case anyone is unaware:

http://www.youtube.com/v/rDe3p3mM1Gc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDe3p3mM1Gc


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's a video about the 3DS's Augmented Reality games, in case anyone is unaware:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/rDe3p3mM1Gc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDe3p3mM1Gc


My gawd, I'd *censored.2.0* my pants.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's a video about the 3DS's Augmented Reality games, in case anyone is unaware:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/rDe3p3mM1Gc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDe3p3mM1Gc


That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Oct 2, 2010)

megaman legends 3?

*censored.3.0* yeah. :3


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even at $250 for it is way too much.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet, if you own any other system, you paid pretty much the same amount, if not more.


----------



## Pear (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get more out of consoles than handhelds though. Handhelds are for car rides, flights, etc.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. I play my handhelds just as much, if not more, than I do my consoles. This doesn't only apply for me.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but they're actually worth it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your opinion.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of course.


----------



## natasha (Oct 4, 2010)

i like the ds better then my wii or xbox i can take it anywhere and also play it when my kids or husband is on the tv or computer when i have nothing to i spend most of mine time at home only work three days at most a week and use one day to pay bill a week so i have alot of time so i play a game or read a book when i have nothing else to do


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2010)

It will probably be something like


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 9, 2010)

AnimalCrossing27 said:
			
		

> It will probably be something like


----------



## Genji (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't get why people are freaking out about it being 250$, It's a in 3D, it can play Gameboy games in 3D, It can play DS games regularly, and It has it's own games! And look at all the Extras they added on! I admit it's a bit expensive but still,look at the thing it's amazing!


----------



## williamd (Oct 9, 2010)

i agree we shouldnt freak out with all of the awesome stuff i mean all those new games and features


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2010)

Coolies luckily I get lots of money for my Birthday and Christmas. Also I already knew way before this that the 3DS will be released in the other countries in March 2011.


----------



## 8bit (Oct 9, 2010)

I just came in my pants when I saw metal gear snake eater for 3DS


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 9, 2010)

I just watched the video with the cats and dogs... I WANT IT NOWWWW.


----------



## fantanoice (Oct 10, 2010)

Wait, so it's confirmed that the GB games with be 3D? :O

If so... I can't wait to play the LoZ Oracles in 3D... *squee*


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

fantanoice said:
			
		

> Wait, so it's confirmed that the GB games with be 3D? :O
> 
> If so... I can't wait to play the LoZ Oracles in 3D... *squee*


no.

that post was shot down after whoever posted it got their hopes up.

that would be nice for nintendo to try and do.. but won't happen.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> fantanoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No, it's been confirmed that you'll be able to play Game Boy games in 3D. It's just a matter of _which_ Game Boy games, because they're only doing it for certain ones. So far, Super Mario Land and The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX have been confirmed. I'd imagine that they'll do it for all of the biggest and best Game Boy games, so I'm sure Oracle of Seasons and Oracle of Ages will get the 3D treatment sometime down the road.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks good, but I probably won't get it unless it gets rave reviews, that's a lot of money for a portable console.

Also I lol'd when I saw the video Conor posted, surely they could have given us a bit of a better clip of AC, all he does is walk around under the apple trees P:


----------



## williamd (Oct 10, 2010)

the games i am going to get first are pokemon white,(im getting pokemon black for christmas in japenese)the new Mario Kart,Legend of Zelda OoT,and i will try my first Metal Gear game on the 3ds yay


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> the games i am going to get first are pokemon white,(im getting pokemon black for christmas in japenese)the new Mario Kart,Legend of Zelda OoT,and i will try my first Metal Gear game on the 3ds yay


>Assuming that they'll all come out on the release date of the system.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> And, yes, the DS and DS Lite's GBA slot was convenient and practical...at the time. Now it's not so practical, because, honestly, how many people still play GBA games on a regular basis? Not very many.


but what was it removed for?  what was so important and so innovative that the GBA slot had to go entirely?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air. They value it highly.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the space? With as powerful as the 3DS is, I'm sure every inch of it is crammed with stuff. Sure, they could have made it bigger and added the GBA slot, but which direction is more practical? Making it more compact, something that is better for everyone, or sacrificing size for GBA compatibility, which only a small fraction of people are going to make use of?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right.  because every game boy advance game that i own is going to be available (within a reasonable amount of time, let's say a year for starters) at a reasonable price on the virtual console.  the virtual console on the wii is still missing plenty, which is to be expected, since there's so many damn games in nintendo's library.  same goes with nintendo's handheld.

telling me to re-buy all of the games i already own is BS, since there's no real given reason why the slot is taken away, other than the GBA is now phased out, and it takes up an extra X amount of space.

when i needed to go somewhere, i took my micro and my ds lite with me, simply because of the awkwardness of the lite, and the my L button on the lite being busted, more or less.  carrying the game boy micro isn't a problem, it's carrying and keeping up with both of them.  if you don't have a bag of some sort, you're left with pockets.  I would go so far as to say many people have plenty of things in their pockets, already.  a cell phone, keys, a wallet, and sometimes other things such as an mp3 player occupy enough space as it is.  having two systems, regardless of how small one of them is (it's tiny, but it's still noticeable) not only looks awkward, but it feels awkward, if you keep the systems in the same pocket/stacked.  skinny jeans makes pocket space more valuable, if the person wears said jeans.

the point is that the slot, while old/outdated/no longer necessary (beyond gen 4 pokemon, lol), is still a very nice feature to have on the system, which was removed with little explanation.  they had to make room for the flash memory?  a small SD slot could have been bundled with the system, or a series of advertisements could easily have been put in place.  hell, even a small "if you use an SD card (sold separately) you can download DSiWare to play any time you want!"

of course, this wouldn't be fully consumer-friendly, and available ready to go right out of the box, but i doubt the person buying it would have to go to another store, if they're buying an game system in the first place.  gamestop might be the exception, but by now, (as i'm not sure) they might be selling smaller SD cards themselves, though at a jacked up price.

the last paragraph is an awful way to rationalize the *censored.2.0*ty move nintendo made.
by saying "honestly, how many people still play GBA games on a regular basis?" you're basically disproving the entire plot of the virtual console, which is to download old games to play when you want.  how many people still play gba games on a regular basis?  how many people will buy/play virtual console gba games on a regular basis.

there are so many gems on the gba, saying that is hardly acceptable.  I can still go to a gamestop and pick up a used gba game I haven't played for <$15, and enjoy it fully, so long as it isn't one of those barbie goes to the castle games, and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.  case and point: castlevania circle of the moon, and the golden sun series.  both are under $15, one of the golden suns (probably the first) is the one that's around $15.  others are lower, at my local one.

unless nintendo re-does their game boy games to make them in 3-d that looks and feels right, it's (the virtual console re-releasing said games) worthless.

the gba slot should still be implemented (unless nintendo was really taking a loss in putting it in there), because of both the gba games, and (now that i remember it) the few "expansion pack"s that the ds had.  rumble pak, lol.  it's always nice to be able to phase out an old system by saying the newer one does everything the old one can, plus some, as well.

YOUR ARGUMENT IS INVALID. YOU LOSE, SIR.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Looks good, but I probably won't get it unless it gets rave reviews, that's a lot of money for a portable console.


Critics are already going crazy about it, calling it like magic. And the price really isn't unreasonable at all when you think about it. Yes, traditionally handheld systems have been cheaper than home consoles, but lately handhelds have been becoming more expensive. Why is that? Well, for one, handheld systems are more than just systems that play games. They're also their own display. When you buy a home console, it's not like they come with a TV to play them on, do they? Of course not. But the display is part of handheld systems, which is a big factor to the cost of the device. Throw in all the other features of the 3DS, and $250 isn't that bad at all.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that there is a screen in it can be said about literally every handheld to date.
what.

I'm not one to complain about the price, mind you, but that logic is.. what.
that it's a 3-d capable one, sure, but that there's a screen in the system.. that's just bs.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well okay I wasn't talking about the 3DS, more the DSi.

i also have to bring into question your argument that "small is better for everyone" when you've defended the DSi XL on several occasions.

i really don't mind the loss of the GBA slot.  as you've said, i can just play on my SP or micro or whatever.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2010)

Arguing over whether or not the GBA slot is needed/wanted will not put one in the 3DS.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Arguing over whether or not the GBA slot is needed/wanted will not put one in the 3DS.


umad?

/what's your point?


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing the point. I don't understand why people like you make such a big deal about the removal of the GBA slot. You don't see people freaking out because Nintendo didn't put a N64 slot on the Wii, do you? Of course not. Same thing when the original DS came out and it didn't support Game Boy and Game Boy Color games. I don't know why it's such a big deal to people all of a sudden, but you can't expect Nintendo, or any company, to continue to support physical backwards compatibility forever. Do you expect there to be a GBA slot in Nintendo's handheld three generations from now? There has to be a cut off point sometime. And, yes, it will be hard for some people, but you'll get over it.

And about repurchasing games on Virtual Console, I've done it plenty of times. It's nice to have both a physical and digital copy of a game. And as for the price being unreasonable, that's ridiculous. People will complain about Game Boy games costing $5 to download on Virtual Console, but if you try to buy the physical game nowadays, you'll be spending ten times that on eBay hunting down those old gems. And even if you don't want to or can't repurchase your GBA games, you can still play them on your existing systems. Do you honestly play your GBA games often enough to warrant carrying around a GBA/GBASP/GBm/DS/DSL all the time?

Sure, I like to play GBA games now and then, but in those cases I'll either just grab one of my DS Lites or my Game Boy micro if I'm at home, or if I'm on the go I'll just bring my Game Boy micro with me in my pocket. I have plenty of room in my pockets, even with everything I carry. I can fit my iPhone and Game Boy micro in one pocket, my DSi XL in the other, and my wallet is always in my back pocket. And if I am planning on taking my Game Boy micro with me to play a GBA game, I'm probably not going to be playing any DS games, so I might as well leave my DSi XL at home.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How am I mad? 
It just seems childish that you two are arguing over something that won't affect anyone. There's not personal opinions or anything that can be changed as an outcome. It'll just be another "Tye vs." argument where everyone just tries to evoke anger from him.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying that the fact that handheld systems have generally been cheaper than home consoles up until now is hard to believe, because of all the additional costs in a handheld. You're getting more for less. But now we're at a time where handhelds are reaching console-level power in addition to other features and hardware that consoles lack, so it's only natural that the price is going to exceed consoles.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh man, this means I can download PKMN Yellow and SML again.

Suh-wheat.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 10, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll agree with you that the removal of the GBA slot in the DSi and DSi XL was unnecessary, but if I had to give it a reason, I'd say Nintendo was preparing us for the future. Like I said, we can't expect them to continue providing physical GBA compatibility generations from now. Better remove the GBA slot with the DSi and DSi XL and get the criticism out of the way than to wait and remove it with the 3DS and take all the criticism with the new console.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You're missing the point. I don't understand why people like you make such a big deal about the removal of the GBA slot. You don't see people freaking out because Nintendo didn't put a N64 slot on the Wii, do you? Of course not. Same thing when the original DS came out and it didn't support Game Boy and Game Boy Color games. I don't know why it's such a big deal to people all of a sudden, but you can't expect Nintendo, or any company, to continue to support physical backwards compatibility forever. Do you expect there to be a GBA slot in Nintendo's handheld three generations from now? There has to be a cut off point sometime. And, yes, it will be hard for some people, but you'll get over it.
> 
> And about repurchasing games on Virtual Console, I've done it plenty of times. It's nice to have both a physical and digital copy of a game. And as for the price being unreasonable, that's ridiculous. People will complain about Game Boy games costing $5 to download on Virtual Console, but if you try to buy the physical game nowadays, you'll be spending ten times that on eBay hunting down those old gems. And even if you don't want to or can't repurchase your GBA games, you can still play them on your existing systems. Do you honestly play your GBA games often enough to warrant carrying around a GBA/GBASP/GBm/DS/DSL all the time?
> 
> Sure, I like to play GBA games now and then, but in those cases I'll either just grab one of my DS Lites or my Game Boy micro if I'm at home, or if I'm on the go I'll just bring my Game Boy micro with me in my pocket. I have plenty of room in my pockets, even with everything I carry. I can fit my iPhone and Game Boy micro in one pocket, my DSi XL in the other, and my wallet is always in my back pocket. And if I am planning on taking my Game Boy micro with me to play a GBA game, I'm probably not going to be playing any DS games, so I might as well leave my DSi XL at home.


and i don't understand why people like you do the things you do.  ex: rebuying games you own, because they're available, now.  though i guess i might, since i just re-purchased psychonauts on steam, and own it on ps2.  so much better.  but i'm straying.

consoles do no have the luxury of backwards compatibility, save for a select few xbox games, and the sony systems.  nintendo has not had a history of backwards compatibility for it's HOME consoles, it's HANDHELD consoles however, do.  a huge selling point for the DS was that it could play gba games.  yes, there was a library of game boy games that didn't make the transition, but it was still there.

we did get over this, and i guess we have to at some point, but its that it was there to begin with that draws attention to the gba slot being gone.  it's nice to know the ds games are still compatible, but the dsi has no excuse, in my opinion.

I do honestly play gba games enough to warrant my use of the game boy micro.  it's only castlevania and a few RPG's, but those are enough to curb my gaming urge for quite a while.  I don't use the gba slot on the ds lite, but it is always nice to know it's there if/when i want to use it.

whether or not you are able to fit everything in your pockets doesn't mean everyone will or will not.  your iPhone more or less doubles as an mp3 player, and isn't a luxury everyone has (along with having handheld gaming, of course), and some people really love their music, or other things which they keep in their pockets.  I'm a really anal/ocd person when it comes to pockets as well, so personally, i don't like to fit two things in one pocket, due to scratches on the phone/gbm, etc.

that they're being offered on the virtual console is nice, but that they're being offered on the virtual console and not available through other means isn't so much.  isn't that big of a deal, but it's still a big deal to some, such as myself, who want a system that can do everything they want it to.

I really wish i could hack a psp.  would solve all my problems. Q.Q

@ BB, umad cuz dere ain't no winnin. XD
also, of course it's childish.  but it's still a valid point, if you feel the same as I do about gba games, etc.

@ tye's post about handhelds, if the parts themselves are more expensive than past handheld's parts are (mainly focusing on the touch screen and 3d monitor/screen here) then I'll agree on the power matching the price.

however, if it's just a more powerful engine/processor for the games/graphics, then i won't agree with you.  the reason i wouldn't, is because technology is/has advanced at at least the same rate as it has been before, and will be in the (at least immediate) future.  a raise in the price now may reflect the economy or inflation, whatever is up with that, but it doesn't reflect that it's a newer, more powerful, cutting edge system.  because really, the DS was a pretty cutting edge system at the time, as well.  same with the snes, n64, even the gamecube, somewhat.  but those are consoles.  so let's just go with the gba, and the gba sp.  a backlit screen, and one (the original) having a vibrant, bigger display, not to mention the shoulder buttons.

granted a screen doesn't seem like that much, but it's more than a lot of handhelds had at the time, thus, it was powerful/worth the money.

oh god rambling is starting.

edit: at the last one, i guess that makes SOME sense, on nintendo's half.. but it still isn't a real reason why, just a cop-out.  i dunno.


----------



## williamd (Oct 10, 2010)

@ Bacon Boy im not getting the 3ds when it comes out -.-


----------



## David (Oct 11, 2010)

Came in here to see what people are talking about, sure enough its just the fanboy raging on as usual.


----------



## Callie (Oct 11, 2010)

I will get it at launch date because I know I am going to hate seeing my friends with it and me not having it. However, I have no idea if I'm actually going to be able to afford it...


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 11, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Came in here to see what people are talking about, sure enough its just the fanboy raging on as usual.


o, u.

XD


----------



## Marcus (Oct 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah Tye Nintendo should pay you to go around doing road shows raving about their products lol.


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 11, 2010)

Uhm, anyone know the Canada release date? :3


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 11, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Uhm, anyone know the Canada release date? :3


Canada is North America.


----------

